

HTML5 Beat Machine - KeithMajhor
http://chromium.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/samples/audio/shiny-drum-machine.html
Requires audio api. In Chrome go to about:flags and enable "Web Audio".
======
superted
Looks awesome! It does, however, seem to be stuck at loading in my Chrome
(win, 12.0.742.112), so I was not been able to take it for a proper test-
drive.

